# It's a shame Redd isn't a starter



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Such a sick shooter...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Allen hurt himself yesterday, Redd will start for a game or 2.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

he can shoot the lights out, but he plays behind Ray and Ray can shoot the lights out too.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh, A trip down memory lane . . .


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh old posts are always fun to bring up.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Heh old posts are always fun to bring up.


Especially on the Bucks' Board. 

But while we're on the topic, do you think DMase should start? Redd has earned his starting spot, and if Dez starts probably at SG or SF, half of the Bucks' lineup would be short, with Ford/DMase/Redd in the starting lineup.

So the question is, who should start at the SG spot, Redd or DMase? Or should both start, with either Redd or DMase slotting in as undersized SFs?

I personally want DMase to come in as an energy-type, athletic player, ala-Manu.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I too would like Dez to come off the bench but I still wish we could trade KVH.


----------

